# GT #59: Philadelphia 76ers (26-32) @ Phoenix Suns (39-19) - 3/1



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Philadelphia 76ers (26-32) vs Phoenix Suns (39-18) * 

*When: Saturday, 9EST/6PST 
TV: LOCAL or by ILLEGAL METHOD*


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF]Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal *

*76ers Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Andre Miller [SG] Willie Green [SF] Andre Iguodala[PF] Thaddeus Young [C] Samuel Dalembert *


* *YOU GET THE IDEA OF WHAT GOES HERE...EVENTUALLY**










*Suns have been placed on SEVERE*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Joe, you're so sexy. Everybody give it up for Joe.

**Starts slow clap**


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Joe, you're so sexy. Everybody give it up for Joe.
> 
> **Starts slow clap**


W...T...F?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

LOCAL or by ILLEGAL METHOD

... Niiiice. By the by, apparently Tyson Chandler is starting for the 76ers and is named Samuel Dalembert.

Or maybe the picture is just wrong, who knows.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn.. you guys have a few days off before playing the Sixers too? Sheesh, schedule makers didn't give the Sixers too many breaks on this stretch.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

lol Tyson Chandler. How will our chemistry progress in this game? How do we continue to use Shaq? Will Diaw show up when we need him to? These are the Q's I think that we will be looking at resolving before the playoffs.

Also we need to make our 3 pointers. But Amare's development after the eviction of Marion will continue to be crucial. We will continue to rely on Amare to dominate games offensively.

I look forward to Nash posting big Assist numbers rather than scoring 20+


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> LOCAL or by ILLEGAL METHOD
> 
> ... Niiiice. By the by, apparently Tyson Chandler is starting for the 76ers and is named Samuel Dalembert.
> 
> Or maybe the picture is just wrong, who knows.


Haha as of late, seems like more and more here, people are watching games differently than most...

Yep, it was an undercover deal. He's concealing it going by that name and hoping no one will notice. 


Oh, and, "By the by?"


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Haha as of late, seems like more and more here, people are watching games differently than most...
> 
> Yep, it was an undercover deal. He's concealing it going by that name and hoping no one will notice.
> 
> ...


I've explained this before, it's a turn of phrase! Relatively unused the more time passes on, but it's still an existent phrase and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

[sighs] There's something wrong with this team when a year ago Suns' fans would chalk this up as an auto-win and move on. Instead we watch this with an uneasy stomach... F*** you Sarver and Kerr >_>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amare goes off for 40 tonight!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No one will stop him tonight so he could go for 40 in a gym by himself. The game is tomorrow.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> No one will stop him tonight so he could go for 40 in a gym by himself. The game is tomorrow.


:rules: :cheer: nfire: :sfight:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, Diss ftw ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Lol, Diss ftw ^_^



Keep score, I have a feeling I'm going to win.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Seuss said:


> Keep score, I have a feeling I'm going to win.


Lol, I am!!! Atm, it's tied 1-1 ^_^

I'll count it until one of you hits 3 :yay:


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Amare is going for 43 pts, 14 reb and 3 blk tonight in a 20+ pt win.


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Look for a big game by both Nash and Shaq


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I am officially declaring the Suns season on life-support. If they lose this game, they are done. The season is dead.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You guys jinxed Amare. He's 1-5. No one can hit anything though, despite being tied 9-9 early.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sixers lead 28-18 at the end of 1. 

Suns only shooting 27%


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns cut it to 36-31 after being down as many as 12.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Iggy with a dumb shot, leads to Nash to Diaw and an easy dunk. 

Diaw has 9 pts (4-6). Suns down by 1, 40-39. Amare picks up a dumb foul


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns-Sixers tied 54 at the half.

Diaw's playing like someone lit a fire under his ***. He's got 15 pts (7-9). 5 rebs. 



Thad Young's gonna be a stud for Philly. Overall, they're headed in the right direction though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know how anybody could like Raja Bell.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow dident think the sixers would have a lead after 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Please, you wouldn't care if Bell was on your team. Wish people would quit *****ing about him. It's so hypocritical.


Iggy makes a 50 ft 3 pt to help the Sixers take the lead after 3. 83-81. 

We're just a first rd elimination waiting to happen.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Too little too late, Steve. I guess it's poetic justice that the hometown guy that everyone loved who we just decided to give away because we didn't want to take on any rookie contracts (so expensive!) absolutely destroys us. Oh well.



Dissonance19 said:


> We're just a first rd elimination waiting to happen.


That might pretty optimistic considering we're about 3 more losses away from not getting in at all.

And about Bell, hell, *I'm* sick of Raja Bell. It's becoming painfully obvious how BADLY we need Leandro's young legs now that we've suddenly become the most decrepit team maybe in league history, and Raja is out there logging 40 minutes a night and consistently being terrible for just about every one of them. My opinion anyway.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

The Suns are terrible right now and I don't really see any encouraging signs for improvement in the future. Suns management should be shot for some of the moves they've made the past 2 years. Simply disgusting.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

That call on Bell + Miller at the end was pretty ridiculous.

On the other hand, how did Amare lose the ball on the play after? It looked like Reggie Evans gave him a slight push at most, and Amare's a big guy.

And yea I don't like Bell either..


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

MeirToTheWise said:


> The Suns are terrible right now and I don't really see any encouraging signs for improvement in the future. Suns management should be shot for some of the moves they've made the past 2 years. Simply disgusting.


I don't blame them at all for the Shaq move, that was something that was needed because it was becoming obvious we didn't even have a snowball's chance in hell at going anywhere.

But, yes.. the Deng and Iguodala picks (ughhhhhhhh...), the KT trade.. absolutely unforgiveable.

If we don't get it done this year I don't want to see this old team come back next season. This current incarnation isn't fun to watch at all, it's just frustrating. I'd rather they just keep Barbs, Amare, and DJ and get a moldy shoe or whatever they can for everyone else.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I feel like Im gonna puke. This team looks nothing like the suns team that played last seasons playoff... nice moves suns management... Now I dont really hate Shaq you know, but when you lose someone as marion you just cant walk away and not replace him with someone that at least resembles him... artest anyone?

If our defense was reason of mockery before well now its just pitifull...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

All Net said:


> I feel like Im gonna puke. This team looks nothing like the suns team that played last seasons playoff... nice moves suns management... Now I dont really hate Shaq you know, but when you lose someone as marion you just cant walk away and not replace him with someone that at least resembles him... artest anyone?
> 
> If our defense was reason of mockery before well now its just pitifull...


I'm not a Suns fan but I agree,

I don't have any big problems with the Shaq trade, I think it was a risk worth taking and it seemed to be paying big dividends early on when Amare started putting up those 30/15 games. But you don't make a move like that where you lose a huge part of your team and intangibles (Marion), and just let the roster ride cause you have other guys like Grant Hill and Raja Bell who "make up" for it..

That was a horrible game by the way..


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I feel, even with Marion, this Suns team would still be struggling..... I think Shaq factors in, obviously. But, the way the Suns were playing, they were headed this way before O'Neal arrive. And now he has just compounded the problem.

If D'Antoni doesn't realize that defense is going to have to be stressed, we are in for a long season/post season. Well........a short post season is more like it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Arclite said:


> That might pretty optimistic considering we're about 3 more losses away from not getting in at all.
> 
> And about Bell, hell, *I'm* sick of Raja Bell. It's becoming painfully obvious how BADLY we need Leandro's young legs now that we've suddenly become the most decrepit team maybe in league history, and Raja is out there logging 40 minutes a night and consistently being terrible for just about every one of them. My opinion anyway.


 I was actually going to put that, if we do get in lol. Do you know the protection on that pick we sent to Seattle for this yr's draft?

Yeah, I'm annoyed at Bell's play too. Just sick of hearing about the other crap when it comes to him. 





Arclite said:


> I don't blame them at all for the Shaq move, that was something that was needed because it was becoming obvious we didn't even have a snowball's chance in hell at going anywhere..


Eh, I don't think it was that needed. They said the 3 pt loss to the Spurs had something to do with it, as well as the record against top West teams. This team struggled last yr against those top teams and had a chance come playoff time. At least this team (before trade) lost close games against those top teams. They could've given it the rest of the year with this group or try to add Artest with Trade exception or something. With that move or not, the team might not have won, but I don't think they'd be struggling like this. Marion also could've been dealt the summer for at least a couple of capable bodies. We would've gotten something via S/T. 

I've said it for last 8 months, the move the team should've made was for KG. Find that 3rd team who didn't need an extension from Marion at all costs. Oh, well, hindsight is 20/20, I guess. 

But yeah, I agree, I was waiving on this before the move. I think we should blow it up after this season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This Suns season is dead. 

Hopefully we win the lottery this year.... and give it to the Sonics. Karma is killing this team. Don't they know the rules to appeasing the Basketball Gods?!? 

Seattle may have a miracle work for them with all the good Karma the team is generating with its youth movement and stockpiling of draft picks. I hope they stay in Seattle.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> They could've given it the rest of the year with this group or try to add Artest with Trade exception or something. With that move or not, the team might not have won, but I don't think they'd be struggling like this. Marion also could've been dealt the summer for at least a couple of capable bodies. We would've gotten something via S/T.


That would have been ideal, but I guess they had their minds made up that they were going to get rid of Marion. 

And I have no idea about the Seattle pick. I would have to assume they were smart enough to put some protection on it (unless they lacked the foresight to even consider losing Nash to a knee injury for the year or something), but who knows.

Also, I mean.. I'm not trying to make excuses, but holy hell - does anyone else get the feeling we won't likely play a game in the playoffs with a team as hot as the Hornets and Sixers have been the last two? I mean Iguodala's 65 footer notwithstanding, the 76'ers were just making some ridiculous jumpers not only with a hand in their face but also hitting them despite going completely off balance and creating contact trying to bait refs into calling a foul, and just launching it up there and making them. Iguodala looked like freaking Kobe.

Anyway, I'll at least tell myself that so I can hold out some hope. :whoknows:


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Arclite said:


> That would have been ideal, but I guess they had their minds made up that they were going to get rid of Marion.
> 
> And I have no idea about the Seattle pick. I would have to assume they were smart enough to put some protection on it (unless they lacked the foresight to even consider losing Nash to a knee injury for the year or something), but who knows.
> 
> ...


yeah but I wanna see the defense they played in the last 3 minutes all game not just crunch time, they made iggy take some contested shots, but we gave too many possessions off of turnovers.... and the turnovers are killing the team in the past few games.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let Shaq shoot threes.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Let Shaq shoot threes.


I figure that's a sound idea. I think he'd have about the same chance as Hill or Diaw in making 3's, lol ^_^


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah sorry suns, i think shaq's not going to help the team... i guess most people (including suns fans) were right. im a closet suns fan btw.

i would still choose suns with marion instead of suns without marion but with shaq and artest.

artest would just shoot you out of games. he can play defense, but he can't finish it like marion.. not even close. 

the suns can turn it around and be a good team, but i just don't see how they are getting past the lakers, spurs, celtics, pistons, or mavs.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

The Suns will go on a run before the end of the season and probably have a strong first round so all these words will be eaten I'm betting. However, the lack of coaching being shown is what will stop the Suns from having a deep run and living up to their potential.

D'Antoni and the assnt. coaches have to take the blame right now, they havent been preparing their team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> yeah sorry suns, i think shaq's not going to help the team... i guess most people (including suns fans) were right. *im a closet suns fan btw.*


:azdaja: :naughty: :whofarted:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> the suns can turn it around and be a good team, but i just don't see how they are getting past the lakers, spurs, celtics, pistons, or mavs.



Add Hornets to this list.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> :azdaja: :naughty: :whofarted:


they're a distant 2nd behind the lakers :lol:

in a series, i'd want the lakers to finish teh suns off 4-0.. but still like nash. don't like amare that much (don't hate him either).

actually, i tnink ti's just nash that i like.. and not the suns.


----------

